# Excision of sebaceous cyst



## codedog (Oct 26, 2009)

Patient had  cataract surgery then an  excision of a sebaceous cyst involving the medial canthal area-same eye. Can i code this also. If so, what code would there be. the operative report stated that  a curvillinear incision was performed on the inner aspct of the sebaceous cyst along the crease lines. The skin eas dissected so as to isolate the sebaceous  cyst and then the cyst was excised followed by cautery of the base. any ideas ?thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you considered 11440-11446?


----------

